# Chemo's keeping me stuck inside, haven't fished in weeks!



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 6, 2013)

Been struggling as of late with chemo and all of it's wonderful side affects, and honestly it's just really got me down. I really try not to burden my friends or family with how much the whole situation just takes it toll on me. I put a fake smile on and do my best to hide the fact I'm in pain. So I really have no outlet for my frustrations/stress etc. I guess I'm really just trying to blow off steam by posting this, don't really expect anything out of it, other than to maybe help myself get some of it off my chest.

I've taken the whole thing in stride (or so I think) since I was diagnosed roughly 4 years ago at 22, went through chemo, dealt with it, felt better for a while. Used it to my advantage to fish 24/7 and enjoy my "prime" (if you could even call it that). Now I'm right back where I was 4 years ago, if not worse. Stuck inside, constantly sick from the meds, too weak to really do much of anything. I've never been one to just lounge around, yet it seems to be all I can do these days, even worse when everybody insists that I do nothing but rest. I can't even sneak out of the house for 20 minutes of fresh air, or to make a few casts. I can't remember the last time I went 2 days without fishing at least for a few minutes, I haven't touched a rod in weeks. 

Idk, I guess the moral of the story is cancer sucks, and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## Country Dave (Sep 6, 2013)

_In my prayers brother,

And I don't say that lightly, I lost my pop to cancer. You're a tuff guy stay strong you can beet this!!! _


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2013)

Prayers sent man.


----------



## jethro (Sep 6, 2013)

Cancer sucks... kick it's a$$ man. And start planning some kind of dream fishing vacation for when you are all better!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 6, 2013)

Cancer is the underdog in this fight, my man. Have no mercy and beat the [email protected]#% out of it. Then go snatch some lips. :beer:


----------



## Kismet (Sep 6, 2013)

Hang in, MiPike...

but feel free to rant against...whatever...sometimes, even the solicitude of folks who care for you.

Often, life just sucks.

My best wishes, bud.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 6, 2013)

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## 03sp500 (Sep 6, 2013)

The fact that you are ranting away means you got plenty of fight to give. keep going kick its butt and like kismet said feel free to rant anytime, Im more than happy to listen anytime. Stay strong my friend.


----------



## overboard (Sep 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328572#p328572 said:


> 03sp500 » Today, 13:57[/url]"]The fact that you are ranting away means you got plenty of fight to give. keep going kick its butt and like kismet said feel free to rant anytime, Im more than happy to listen anytime. Stay strong my friend.



^^^^^^Also! 
Have a friend that had to go through three different types of treatment; the last being a bone marrow transplant. He had cancer at 54, and is now in his late 70's.


----------



## cva34 (Sep 6, 2013)

Prayers sent God is on your side >>Do as Doc say and then when he gives OK GO FISH


----------



## strander100 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nobody can walk in your shoes, although lots of us have had trials. In other words, your condition is personal and mostly private, but we can still be with you, so post away. It's good for the soul and those of us who lose track of how fragile life can be will learn from your words. 

Hope is a powerful thing. Can you hope? Tell us what you are hoping for? 

I'm headed to the river tomorrow to harvest some, salmon, smallies, or whatever comes my way. I'll make you a promise, every ten minutes I'll think of you. How's that? Should be there about 7 hours, so that's a lot of thinks.

Hang in there, life's a snitch. From a fellow Michigander who has walked a hard road a time or two.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all the kind words guys. 

I try to hope, but it's hard when the Dr.'s more or less tell me it's hopeless. They tell me they "might" be able to shrink it (which it did before) but it came back twice as strong afterwards. My migraines are worse than ever, my neck is swelled up like some crazy science experiment, yadda yadda yadda. 

I guess what hurts the worst is seeing the look on my girlfriends face everytime I'm sick or in pain. If it was just me I had to worry about it, it would be one thing, but she doesn't deserve this kind of pain, regardless of her love for me. I know she wants a family and I'm pretty sure chemo fried my chances of that, considering we've been trying for a couple years now, and I know it bothers her. I also can't help but feel inadequate, money is always an issue, especially driving 60miles one way to treatment repeatedly. I feel like the hole is constantly getting deeper, and though I may be "healthy" or feel better at some point, I'm so far behind already that I feel I'll never be able to provide like I should for not just me, but her and with any luck, a family.

Again, thank you guys so much, an outside perspective is definitely nice to have. None of you had to reply to to me whining :lol: Feels good to get it off my chest.

I'm sure this won't be last last rant seeing as this is just my first cycle, and I'm just going to get sicker as the days/weeks progress, and eventually lead into radiation therapy along with chemo.


----------



## DanMC (Sep 7, 2013)

You can beat this s.o.b. disease !, be strong....be positive and i wish you a recovery that will blow your doctor away !, also believe in God !.....i myself don't practice religion but i believe in God and Jesus !,when you get better come fish in Canada !!!


----------



## Kismet (Sep 7, 2013)

Ain't "whining," it is expressing your frustration at a condition which YOU, personally, can not wrestle into submission. You are expressing it to guys who understand, mostly, and many of whom may have either dealt with something similar, or have loved ones who did.

And yeah, your girlfriend...kind of what I meant about..."the solicitude" of others. Sometimes you just feel ANGUISH at their situation, and (although it is silly), guilty about being the source of it.

But, you know, that anguish they feel is a manifestation of the love they have for you; they wouldn't prefer to not love you. And...unlike you at times, I'm sure, they don't want it to be "over." They want you in their lives for as long as possible.

Pretty much, so do we.


----------



## WaterWaif (Sep 7, 2013)

Post away MiPikeGuy. We.ll read and cheer regardless.
Down time to rest is great,the first several hours.
My partner in hunting capers is bed ridden yet again for months,its awful.Makes my woes trivial.
Being able to vent helps,some b.s. sessions too!
You know,like the day some one wanted to mark the fishing hot spot (pre g.p.s.)and some one suggested drawing a circle around the boat with chalk. :---)


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 7, 2013)

I appreciate it guys, I really do, more than you know. None of you had to take the time out of your day to try and cheer me up.

And you're spot on Kismet, that's pretty much exactly how I feel. Even though I agree it is silly. At the same time I also worry she's going to leave me, even though I have no reason to think so, other than me knowing that she deserves better. As self-loathing as that might sound. Doesn't help that my last girlfriend couldn't handle this whole situation either and left me after several cycles of chemo when I was at my sickest. I can't see Nicole leaving me, but it's always there in my mind and worrying doesn't help at all. 

Winter right around the corner doesn't help either, things need winterized, firewood needs cut/hauled/stacked, sled needs tuned up, with every day the "to-do" list gets bigger and more overwhelming, knowing that once I DO start feeling better, in hopefully a week or two (inbetween cycles) I have a mountain of things to take care of. I know it should be the last thing on my mind, but I just can't help it. Too much pride to ask for help, or too stubborn, take your pick. :wink: 

I did manage to get oot and aboot for a little while today, it felt good, too bad the weather wasn't nicer, but hey, that's the U.P. for ya. Also seems like my nausea is under control at least for the moment, so overall I'd say I'm in slightly better spirits. Looking forward to Monday and getting this pump removed so I can at least have some mobility back instead of constantly worrying about pinching the line/breaking the machine.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, seems a bit much to start imagining troubles, in addition to the ones you already have. Might wait for your Nicole to talk about leaving before you worry about it. Doesn't seem likely, but...hey...you invent as many "issues" as you choose.  

and_..."Winter right around the corner doesn't help either, things need winterized, firewood needs cut/hauled/stacked, sled needs tuned up, with every day the "to-do" list gets bigger and more overwhelming, knowing that once I DO start feeling better, in hopefully a week or two (inbetween cycles) I have a mountain of things to take care of."_

Probably best to approach this stuff like you would any other "mountain:" One foot in front of the other. Far as I can tell, that's the way mountains get climbed.

"Too much pride, or too stubborn?" hmmmm. Well, nice of you to keep your problems to yourself, but kind of selfish, isn't it? Ever help anyone yourself? How'd it make you feel? Good? Well, might be the same feeling that other folks get if they are allowed to help you.

Justsayin'

Be gentle with yourself, Mike. It's a lousy situation, but a whole bunch of life is like that.

It is what it is.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 7, 2013)

You're a very wise man Kismet, but for some reason I don't think this is the first time someone's told you that. Everything you say makes perfect sense. It is easy to create issues when I have so much time to sit and think. Hard to keep the mind busy 24/7.

I know everything will get done, my concern isn't so much for us but also my Dad also isn't in the best of shape, nor is my girlfriend's dad and they both tend to look at us for help around this time of year too. Again, just creating issues where I know there really won't be any, but when the mind wanders... As long as I get some venison for the freezer before winter, all is good!

Again you make a very good point, it probably _is_ selfish of me, but I've always tried to be the one lending the helping hand, not vice-versa. It's not always easy to ask for help, which I'm sure you know. People offer help, but I can't expect my friends to leave their wives and kids to help, even though they did offer. Some don't take "no" for an answer and help me get sh!t done, which they know is greatly appreciated and doesn't go unnoticed.

I'm trying my best buddy, you're right it is lousy. It will (with some luck) just be a short chapter in my life, leading up to something much better. I do have hope for that, so all isn't lost!


----------



## WaterWaif (Sep 8, 2013)

Buddy owns his own wood lot. On occasion he has his wife put a sign out fire wood available on 50/50 split.Between that and some mill slab wood they get by.She has stuck with him for over a decade of paralysis.
Deer herd there took a hit from midges last year. Lost my sweet spot elsewhere where i can hunt comfortable from wheelchair so i,ll be back at buddys with limited numbers, but will hunt!.
We get by cause we don,t quit. Keep goin yooper!It ain,t over yet. \/


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 9, 2013)

That's a good idea water, luckily my girlfriend's dad is a logger and owns a firewood processor that does make it quite a bit easier.

I feel your pain on nowhere to hunt, we've had people move in on us over the years. I haven't gotten a deer in probably 4 years. I hope you're able to find a sweet spot!

My chemo pump comes off this afternoon, feeling ok other than my mouth is sore as all hell from the chemo, but I'm pluggin along!


----------



## WaterWaif (Sep 9, 2013)

Oncologist should have advice for that. I,m not qualified. Girlfriend mentioned her mother hitting cold fast food shakes. Oh yes fun(as in bland or yech) diet awhile. Kicking that pump away sounds like a consolation, if not a relief.No don,t shoot it.  
i been very fortunate on the venison,only one lean year the past few. Then too the deer get through the rough parts of winter fairly well here.
Many years ago i used to hunt the U.P.. Very different people numbers wise and some un harried game that acts like they owe you lots of money.Nice to find room to watch the world wake up with out human intervention on occasion, though natures third shift was long awake and winding down when time to head "out" to a place to watch from.
A cold day, and a legal deer in range can distract a guy from everything in a healthy way as much as a hard hit trolling and a mega pike headed for deeper water and not wanting to be seen any time soon. Some scenes that show up again for at least few nights when eyes close.


----------



## strander100 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey Pike,

You may recall that I recently said I was headed to the river for some long awaited fishing and I was going to think about you every ten minutes. Well, it was lightning and I didn't go, so my contract with you was off, sorta. 

I did, however, fish the lake I summer at and lo and behold, I caught a nice, can you say, PIKE, and surely thought of you. As I was bringing ol' sawtooth to the net, I said to myself, "MiPike would like this."

A suggestion, take up fly tying. Ever seen all the Pike flies you can tie up and they really work, too? Think about it. Keeps your hands busy and will put fish in the box. Promise. Get a book from the library, Pike on the Fly.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 10, 2013)

Well getting the pump removed was nice, 5 hours in the ER last night with chest pains, fever, nausea, etc..... not so nice. Ended up gettin chest x-rays/ct scans they thought I had a blood clot in my lung, fortunately that wasn't the case. Was still quite the scare though. They _think_ it's just bronchitis, I have a follow up in about 45 minutes.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328817#p328817 said:


> WaterWaif » 09 Sep 2013, 14:22[/url]"]Oncologist should have advice for that. I,m not qualified. Girlfriend mentioned her mother hitting cold fast food shakes. Oh yes fun(as in bland or yech) diet awhile. Kicking that pump away sounds like a consolation, if not a relief.No don,t shoot it.
> i been very fortunate on the venison,only one lean year the past few. Then too the deer get through the rough parts of winter fairly well here.
> Many years ago i used to hunt the U.P.. Very different people numbers wise and some un harried game that acts like they owe you lots of money.Nice to find room to watch the world wake up with out human intervention on occasion, though natures third shift was long awake and winding down when time to head "out" to a place to watch from.
> A cold day, and a legal deer in range can distract a guy from everything in a healthy way as much as a hard hit trolling and a mega pike headed for deeper water and not wanting to be seen any time soon. Some scenes that show up again for at least few nights when eyes close.



Yeah I do a lot of rinsing with warm salt water, and just straight chewing on ice lol It sucks but it soothes it. 

I miss being able to hunt like I used to, it was my dad and I's "thing" over the years. But as the guys grew older/passed away, camp kinda fell apart, and the group parted ways.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328828#p328828 said:


> strander100 » 09 Sep 2013, 17:56[/url]"]Hey Pike,
> 
> You may recall that I recently said I was headed to the river for some long awaited fishing and I was going to think about you every ten minutes. Well, it was lightning and I didn't go, so my contract with you was off, sorta.
> 
> ...



 No worries my brother, it's the thought and the kind words that matter.

I'm glad you got out and puttin a pike in the boat is always good in my books!

It's funny that you mention fly-tying, I actually showed a guy from Tennessee around last summer and helped put him on some Pike. He caught his first pike/first pike on the fly (homemade flies at that) while here fishing with me and I've been intrigued ever since. That's a great idea and I think I just might have to dig a little deeper into the world of flies


----------



## zzzybil (Sep 23, 2013)

i'd want an honest opinion but just remember in my experience the docs ALWAYS give people the gloom and doom scenario- i think so they will look like genius when you do well .....????? 

i work in hosp and see my share of miracles - i get jaded and cynical and BOOm god strolls in and fixes people...( no other explanation )..i see it .....

one last thing - a POSITIVE attitude works miracles sometimes too.......believe that

and vent here alllllll yuh want !!....... i think it's good to get it off your chest - sometimes that fixes me ?? its cathargic - organizing it in your head and laying it down...... 

- one day at a time ! lotta prayers comming for / atcha


----------



## Country Dave (Sep 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330128#p330128 said:


> zzzybil » Today, 00:41[/url]"]i'd want an honest opinion but just remember in my experience the docs ALWAYS give people the gloom and doom scenario- i think so they will look like genius when you do well .....?????
> 
> i work in hosp and see my share of miracles - i get jaded and cynical and BOOm god strolls in and fixes people...( no other explanation )..i see it .....
> 
> ...




_X2 _


----------



## FerrisBueller (Sep 23, 2013)

Tying flies can be a really good relaxer.

The best part is catching a nice fish using the flies you tied yourself!

Hang in there Pike!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330128#p330128 said:


> zzzybil » 23 Sep 2013, 00:41[/url]"]i'd want an honest opinion but just remember in my experience the docs ALWAYS give people the gloom and doom scenario- i think so they will look like genius when you do well .....?????
> 
> i work in hosp and see my share of miracles - i get jaded and cynical and BOOm god strolls in and fixes people...( no other explanation )..i see it .....
> 
> ...



Agreed 100%

It does seem to be helping, even after just one cycle, but the beat down is what's discouraging. Takes so long to finally feel better, just to go right back to feeling like crap.

I had maybe 4-5 days where I felt 70-75%, just to start my second cycle yesterday, and I'm already feeling like crap again.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 27, 2013)

Pike.....

Coming from me, a survivor....you can do this. Keeping the right perspective and attitude is hard, but certainly worth it.

We, your TinBoats family is praying for you. Speaking from experience.....God listens and prayers work!

Stay positive my friend.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey guy,

I'm not praying for you, I'm wishing you'd get your young butt down here and help me. I took in another old boat, a Model A Alumacraft, and some madness over-took me and prompted me to first acid wash the oxidation/crap off, then, when that didn't look good enough, I found the stash of wet sandpaper in various grits and have spend the last four hours with the hose, the sandpaper, and the hull from the spash rail to the keel, hand-sanding the sunnagun. I did it on my knees, after moving the boat closer to the hose. I'm half done. It looks better...even good, if you get far enough away. 

_(Iamastupidmanstupidmanstupidman)_ :? :? :? 

"Tying flys?" What, then you just sit there and watch them struggle like a villain in an old-time western? You have minature railroad tracks you put them down on, with a little train that bears down on them? I don't much like flys, but to keep them captive seems mean. :lol:


Sorry you feel like carp...er...crap. I hope you improve quickly, and then you can feel sorry for the old guy sanding the hull of a 58 year-old beater boat.

In the meantime, hang in--and keep on posting.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 27, 2013)

Keep your head up man!!! I was actually thinking about this thread when I was out fishing the other day. Wish I could have got a picture of a nice on for ya.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Kis, I'd love to come give you a hand. I like your theory on tie flying too :lol: 

Started my second cycle on Thursday, and so far (knock on wood) the side affects haven't been nearly as bad as the last cycle, but then again it takes a few days usually before getting real bad. Small game season started here about a week ago, so that's got my spirits up some. It's much easier to road hunt and shoot partridge than unloading a boat/accessories. Even had a few 70degree days!

Thanks again for the encouragement, I can't express how much it means.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 28, 2013)

You're probably too young to have seen this, but it was a staple of motion pictures (you know them as "movies," but at one time it was a novelty for pictures to "move.") :wink:


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 28, 2013)

LOL I may be young but I still remember that!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 30, 2013)

losin quite a bit of hair today, sucks


----------



## WaterWaif (Sep 30, 2013)

Aha! Snidely Whiplash or something like that tieing up poor Belle.
Hey, no matter how little hair you have it would still be a lot in a bowl of soup. :roll: 
Hang in there Mi Pike Guy.


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2013)

Stay strong brother!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Sep 30, 2013)

lol :lol: 

Losing the hair on my head doesn't bother me, but not my BEARD!


----------



## WaterWaif (Oct 1, 2013)

Dang it. Maybe plot revenge and make plans to add braids and beads to next one. 8-[


----------



## fender66 (Oct 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330889#p330889 said:


> MiPikeGuy » Yesterday, 18:53[/url]"]lol :lol:
> 
> Losing the hair on my head doesn't bother me, but not my BEARD!



There's always an easy fix for most everything.....and it can almost always be found on Amazon.com.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 1, 2013)

:LOL2: 

I was kinda thinking about this haha I don't know if I could bring myself to actually wear it though

https://www.beardowear.com/


----------



## WaterWaif (Oct 2, 2013)

Not quite a match...the beard and hair.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 3, 2013)

:lol: 


Spent all day yesterday in the woods small game hunting, I needed that! Got a few birds, spent some time with my lady and it was sunny and 75, doesn't get much better for October in the U.P. It was a much needed dose of the outdoors, put some fight back in me


----------



## WaterWaif (Oct 3, 2013)

That is good news!Congrats on getting out, and the bonus of birds.(pats or timberdoodles?)
Savor them few golden days in October.They are special.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks! It was nice, refreshing you could say. The critters were out in full force all day too, we saw over a dozen Partridge, 5 decent bucks (3 within a half mile of where my treestand goes! \/ ), dozens of turkeys, even a fox and coyote as it was getting dark out. We should have gotten more than 2 birds :LOL2: but my girlfriend and I are definitely out of practice. Missed some chances but it's all good. I'm more about the "chase" than the "kill", probably why I enjoy fishing more than hunting. I can catch and release all day, come back the next and do it again. I hadn't been out for small game season in probably 4 years, and she is still yet to bag her first partridge. She has gotten several rabbits with her .22 though, she's a better shot than me! But, that's ok, seeing as she outfishes me nearly everytime we go too. I can at least take credit for teaching her to fish :lol: 

I've always enjoyed hunting, but it's never been as close to my heart as fishing. I'd just assume sit in my treestand for the 2 weeks of rifle season and never fire a shot. But it's still good for the soul, same with where I'm lucky enough to live. All it takes is the sun shining, the smell of Lake Superior, the thumping of a partridge, or the gobbling of a tom turkey to put a smile on my face. I'm easy to please lol

As I'm sure you can tell, I'm in a pretty darn good mood today. Mouth hurts like heck, but I don't even care right now, it should start feeling better in the next day or two. I still feel like I'm fighting the pneumonia but at least I can breath now, even managed to walk quite a few miles the other day. Anyways, I think I'm done rambling for now.

I do want to thank everyone again for your support, I come back here when I need a little pick me up, and reading this thread always helps. If any of you ever venture to the U.P. let me know!


----------



## Kismet (Oct 4, 2013)

> All it takes is the sun shining, the smell of Lake Superior, the thumping of a partridge, or the gobbling of a tom turkey to put a smile on my face. I'm easy to please.




"One with Nature."

Even the most cynical of outdoorsmen feel it. It presents a vitality and a life-force that has to be experienced to be truly understood.

Glad you got out, Friend.


----------



## WaterWaif (Oct 4, 2013)

Hah, a partridge tying to get his Johnny popper tractor started! tump,tump,tump,tump,tump,tumpumpum pum pum pum. Whippoorwills fun to hear too.
Hunted an area one year near a river. Waiting on stand and could hear fish jumping all most constantly.We never fished it there to find out what they were,(crazy steep bank).Down stream were walleye and small mouths though.Found a launch upstream quite a ways last weekend,no longer bowhunting, fall fishing being considered.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331252#p331252 said:


> Kismet » 04 Oct 2013, 09:38[/url]"]
> 
> 
> > All it takes is the sun shining, the smell of Lake Superior, the thumping of a partridge, or the gobbling of a tom turkey to put a smile on my face. I'm easy to please.
> ...



Well said!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

If the past few days weren't good enough, my girlfriend gave me quite the surprise today. We went for a ride and pulled up on an 88 Mustang GT 5.0/5speed. She knows I have a soft spot for them, my first car was an 83 Mustang GLX with a 351W/5speed, which I had to sell becauseit was just too much car for a 16 year old, and I've missed it ever since :lol: 

Annnnywayys long story short, I might have to marry this girl. She bought me it! It's not perfect, it's missing some pieces, 157k miles, newer clutch but the tranny is rough, headers/intake/exhaust, clean interior, body is probably 8/10 with only a couple very small dents and rust free! The paint job is a 10footer but I couldn't be more excited.

The purple one was my 83, the gray one my new 88.


----------



## DanMC (Oct 5, 2013)

She's definitely a keeper buddy ! , Good luck !


----------



## Kismet (Oct 5, 2013)

That is one classy woman!

Not only got you something you love, but something to keep your head and hands into the game. Both thoughtuful AND loving.

Nice. Very nice. =D>


----------



## fender66 (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow....awesome!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 6, 2013)

Agreed! It was a huge boost to my spirit, even though I was already in a good mood. It's all smiles in this neck of the woods!

I was speechless, the only thing I could do was call her a liar, thinking she was just messing with me. Then she handed over the keys/title and I could have jumped for joy!

Apparently she's one helluva negotiator too, she won't tell me what she paid, other than it was less than $1500, so I'm very proud of her. Not just buying and negotiating on her own but finding such a solid car in the U.P. where 90% are rusted out.


----------



## WaterWaif (Oct 7, 2013)

Having been divorced a couple times and pretty well cured of the concept after finding the cause being marrige, does not make me an authority on women so take any advice regarding same from me with a generous grain of salt. Good gal that isn,t making up yard sale price tags when you wake up in the hospital. :shock: Let alone buy you a car YOU want. =P~ 
SET THE HOOK Mr.Pike! :LOL2: (Congrats on the stang!).


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks! It still really hasn't set in yet, probably because I've only seen it twice and only got to drive it for a few miles and park it in my mom's garage. 

My only wish is that I had a heated garage and it was closer (my mom lives about an hour away), so it's not really going to get touched until spring, other than maybe an adjustable clutch cable to see if it helps with my transmission issues [-o< hope I don't need a new tranny, but at least I'll have all winter to save if I do. I did find some rust, but I wasn't surprised it's in the typical spot underneath the hatch lid, but other than that it's almost perfect, which is extremely surprising for a car from here.


Now to spend money on the car, or buy a ring? :shock:


----------



## fender66 (Oct 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331494#p331494 said:


> MiPikeGuy » 22 minutes ago[/url]"]Thanks! It still really hasn't set in yet, probably because I've only seen it twice and only got to drive it for a few miles and park it in my mom's garage.
> 
> My only wish is that I had a heated garage and it was closer (my mom lives about an hour away), so it's not really going to get touched until spring, other than maybe an adjustable clutch cable to see if it helps with my transmission issues [-o< hope I don't need a new tranny, but at least I'll have all winter to save if I do. I did find some rust, but I wasn't surprised it's in the typical spot underneath the hatch lid, but other than that it's almost perfect, which is extremely surprising for a car from here.
> 
> ...



20 years ago this coming Wednesday, I made the best decision of my life by marrying my bride. I have not regretted it for a second. I pray that you can be as lucky as I am in whatever decision you make!


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 9, 2013)

> 20 years ago this coming Wednesday, I made the best decision of my life by marrying my bride. I have not regretted it for a second. I pray that you can be as lucky as I am in whatever decision you make!



Happy Anniversary !!!! 8)


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 9, 2013)

_Hey brother so glad to here you're getting out a little and things are looking up. "Nice Stang" Stay tuff my friend and don't sweat the beard thing, it will grow back thicker than Grizzly Adams. _


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331498#p331498 said:


> fender66 » 07 Oct 2013, 14:48[/url]"]
> 20 years ago this coming Wednesday, I made the best decision of my life by marrying my bride. I have not regretted it for a second. I pray that you can be as lucky as I am in whatever decision you make!


 
Congrats and happy anniversary! That's quite a feat these days, I hope we last that long, we're about a week shy of our 2 year anniversary :LOL2:


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331659#p331659 said:


> Country Dave » 09 Oct 2013, 08:25[/url]"]_Hey brother so glad to here you're getting out a little and things are looking up. "Nice Stang" Stay tuff my friend and don't sweat the beard thing, it will grow back thicker than Grizzly Adams. _


Thanks Dave!

I hope you're right, I look like a 12 year old when I'm clean shaven. It's still holding in there, I think it would have to be pretty scraggly for me to shave


----------



## fender66 (Oct 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331665#p331665 said:


> MiPikeGuy » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331498#p331498 said:
> ...



Thanks Pike.

If I'm qualified to offer advice, and I rarely am......Put God first and her second, but don't let her know she's second. Have faith and trust in both and hold hands with both as often as possible.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 11, 2013)

New personal best! 44" 22+lb Northern Pike, hit a Rattling Rapala Deep Down Husky Jerk.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 11, 2013)

another one


----------



## WaterWaif (Oct 11, 2013)

One of these days a gator going to tow your crawdad around skiing speed!. =D> Congrats!Any pike over 40 " is a jaw dropper around me below the bridge.I,ve yet to boat one. [-o<


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 11, 2013)

_Hey man that's awesome, I told you the big pikes were waiting for you. _ =D>


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331860#p331860 said:


> WaterWaif » 11 Oct 2013, 12:00[/url]"]One of these days a gator going to tow your crawdad around skiing speed!. =D> Congrats!Any pike over 40 " is a jaw dropper around me below the bridge.I,ve yet to boat one. [-o<


Thanks!

Any over 40" is a jaw dropper to me too, I finally broke the 40" mark, before I was stuck just under 40. If you ever come to the U.P. I've got a spot!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331876#p331876 said:


> Country Dave » 11 Oct 2013, 16:27[/url]"]_Hey man that's awesome, I told you the big pikes were waiting for you. _ =D>


Thanks Dave, you were definitely right!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 11, 2013)

Short vid, I hope it works

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1386418814929022&l=8587912818830284923


----------



## T Man (Oct 13, 2013)

If you were closer you would have my labor for free. We lost my grandpa in July to cancer. We should have lost my uncle as well who had a psa level around 26 but the power if prayer kept them both around. My grandpa was given 6 months and ended up making it more than a year and a half before he succombed at 92. My uncles last psa level was 0. Good luck brother


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331972#p331972 said:


> T Man » 13 Oct 2013, 03:06[/url]"]If you were closer you would have my labor for free. We lost my grandpa in July to cancer. We should have lost my uncle as well who had a psa level around 26 but the power if prayer kept them both around. My grandpa was given 6 months and ended up making it more than a year and a half before he succombed at 92. My uncles last psa level was 0. Good luck brother


So sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you and your family.

Thank you, I'm gonna need it!


----------



## beehunter (Oct 20, 2013)

Do not give up. I am 45 years old and I was diagnosed in Jan 2013 with almost stage 3 colon cancer, it was a very fast growing cancer and the outlook did not look promising for me. I am now cancer free 10 months later with very little side effects from the treatments and surgery. Trust in the Lord to restore your health and I will pray for you too.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332558#p332558 said:


> beehunter » 20 Oct 2013, 20:58[/url]"]Do not give up. I am 45 years old and I was diagnosed in Jan 2013 with almost stage 3 colon cancer, it was a very fast growing cancer and the outlook did not look promising for me. I am now cancer free 10 months later with very little side effects from the treatments and surgery. Trust in the Lord to restore your health and I will pray for you too.



That's awesome, good luck to you!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 23, 2013)

FINALLY GOT SOME GOOD NEWS! My PET scan from last week showed "incredible improvement" compared to two months ago. The growths from my neck all the way down to my lungs are gone! Doctor said it looks "remarkably better". Hopefully only 3 more cycles!


----------



## Country Dave (Oct 23, 2013)

_Hey man that is great news congratulations =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> _


----------



## fender66 (Oct 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332819#p332819 said:


> MiPikeGuy » 20 minutes ago[/url]"]FINALLY GOT SOME GOOD NEWS! My PET scan from last week showed "incredible improvement" compared to two months ago. The growths from my neck all the way down to my lungs are gone! Doctor said it looks "remarkably better". Hopefully only 3 more cycles!



God is GOOD!

Best news that I've heard in a LONG TIME!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Side effects from the current cycle are catching up to me, but whatever!


----------



## FerrisBueller (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome news! Glad to hear you're kicking its ass!


----------



## WaterWaif (Oct 25, 2013)

Ha! pike beware.
That is great!
=D>


----------



## DanMC (Oct 25, 2013)

You're on your way to greatness !....Thank somebody if you know what i mean !


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I may be kicking it's ass, but chemo's kicking mine. I feel like death. Thanks again everybody for your support!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 13, 2013)

Started cycle #4 today, which sucks... but my new rig cheered me up!


----------



## fender66 (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome to see the positive. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kismet (Nov 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334346#p334346 said:


> MiPikeGuy » Today, 05:42[/url]"]Started cycle #4 today, which sucks... but my new rig cheered me up!




and now...just coincidentally....you could haul a larger boat...what a happy _unintended_ side effect!

:lol: =D> :lol:


----------



## overboard (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like some things are positive. That's good!
Don't know if this will be of any help, but it sure wouldn't hurt to eat a lot of things that contain antioxidants. Blueberries, cranberries, grapes, etc. all contain this, and are good for you too. No twinkies though; oh well, maby one here and there! :lol: 
Keep at it! 
Wishing all the best for you!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334361#p334361 said:


> Kismet » 13 Nov 2013, 12:06[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334346#p334346 said:
> ...



You've got a point there! Now in the mean time I've got my eye on a small jet-ski trailer for the Crawdad, gotta see how broke I am after plates/registration/insurance. Was quoted $2500 for 6 months of Pl/PD!

Something 4wd was inevitable, our 2wd Ranger is a death trap in the snow and the Mustang is obviously out of the question. Just didn't think it was going to happen so fast. It will be so nice to actually be able to back down to the lake and launch a boat without being scared of getting buried. Not to mention being able to leave the boat all rigged up, instead of having to pile everything in it, unload it from the back of the truck, launch, then rig-up. It will make things a lot easier on me, my Merc is a heavy sob. The Ranger has gotten stuck several times 25+miles back in the woods, lotta work to get it out.

It's a 00, 4.3 Vortec/Auto (  ), 137K, loaded, moonroof, for $2700. I was looking at an 01 with 170k in worse shape that they were asking $3500 for. Only plus side was it was closer, but I don't mind taking the 3 hour trip to GB. I was really looking for an older Nissan/Toyota with an extended cab and a 4cyl/5spd, but they're so rusted out up here and crazy expensive. Looked at a couple Jeeps, but they were all full-time 4wd. Had to have either an extended cab or an suv, and there was no way I was going to buy anything with a V8. I think this will serve our needs of running back and forth to chemo for the next couple months and be woods duty in the summer while we drive the Mustang elsewhere. The Ranger will be sold once it's paid off, my girl really wants another small fwd/awd car, pretty stuck on a Subaru, so that will probably the next daily driver if things go well. I never imagined we'd be sitting here with 3 vehicles now!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334374#p334374 said:


> overboard » 13 Nov 2013, 15:04[/url]"]Looks like some things are positive. That's good!
> Don't know if this will be of any help, but it sure wouldn't hurt to eat a lot of things that contain antioxidants. Blueberries, cranberries, grapes, etc. all contain this, and are good for you too. No twinkies though; oh well, maby one here and there! :lol:
> Keep at it!
> Wishing all the best for you!


Agreed, hard to be down with so much going good for a change!

I do my best to eat fresh fruit whenever I can, but more blueberries and the like couldn't hurt. Anything sugary tastes like poison after about 4 days into a cycle, and stays that way for another 2 weeks or so, so no worries on the twinkies, unfortunately! lol 

Thanks for the tip and well wishes!


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 13, 2013)

_Always in our prayers brother. Nice rig, congratulations. _


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm not even picking it up till the morning and I've already got the first few things picked out for it. I don't like getting stuck.

I was thinking these front and rear bumpers, winch out front and the Hidden Hitch in the back like how it is in the picture. Looking at a couple different roof-top racks too for more gear room. More than likely a different spare tire mount with a place to mount a hi-lift jack at some point too. It might get a small lift (2.5") to help level it out and support the extra weight of the bumpers, some knobbier tires and it'll be good to go.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334393#p334393 said:


> Country Dave » 13 Nov 2013, 17:22[/url]"]_Always in our prayers brother. Nice rig, congratulations. _



Thanks a bunch Dave!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, nothing like having an agreement and a set price with a dealership, plans to pick the vehicle up in the morning and pay CASH, just to have the %&$^*^%# sell the vehicle out from under you. I'm officially pissed off, back to the search I guess.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 14, 2013)

I just came across this post. I sure hope and pray your doing better. If there is anything I can do, PM me.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Emil, appreciate that. What I need is a truck, so if you see anything for around $3000, please let me know lol


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

Fingers crossed, supposed to be picking up a rust-free 94 4runner in Glidden, WI tomorrow.


----------



## Kismet (Nov 22, 2013)

Best of luck that the truck looks as good as it sounds, and that it is still there!

_(and, with my recurrent theme, even if it is not, it is an annoyance, not a problem--right? This year's events have pretty well defined the difference between a "problem" and an irritant.)_

btw, I'm putting your treatment and improvement on the list of things at Thanksgiving I'm grateful for. Not a big ideal, but justsayin'

=D>


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

Alls well that ends well! Despite being p'o'd about the Blazer, I'm much happier in the end. I've always been a Toyota guy, and I love this 4runner.

Completely rust free, clean interior, 150k, 2 owner, lots of new parts. 3.0 V6/Auto 4x4, it's a gutless pig, but it's more than enough to make it so we can tow a trailer and actually launch the mighty Crawdad! :LOL2:


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335059#p335059 said:


> Kismet » 22 Nov 2013, 12:48[/url]"]Best of luck that the truck looks as good as it sounds, and that it is still there!
> 
> _(and, with my recurrent theme, even if it is not, it is an annoyance, not a problem--right? This year's events have pretty well defined the difference between a "problem" and an irritant.)_
> 
> ...



It's in my driveway now!

I'd have to agree, don't even know why I let it get me worked up.

Thank you again brother, you've been a huge help through all this.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Dec 5, 2013)

Started my 5th cycle today, only 1 more hopefully *knock on wood*. Still feeling ok, but it takes a few days to catch up. Had another PET scan last week that showed more improvement. 


I really wanted to send a huge THANK YOU to each and every one of you guys, your support means the world, and I mean that from the bottom of my heart. You're really an awesome group! If any of you are ever in my area, let me know. I know a spot or two with some trophies :LOL2:


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 5, 2013)

_Brother so good to here the word improvement........................ =D> 

You are in my thoughts and prayers brother, hang tuff................. [-o< _


----------



## fender66 (Dec 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335892#p335892 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 07:33[/url]"]_Brother so good to here the word improvement........................ =D>
> 
> You are in my thoughts and prayers brother, hang tuff................. [-o< _



+10


----------



## overboard (Dec 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335892#p335892 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 08:33[/url]"]_Brother so good to here the word improvement........................ =D>
> 
> You are in my thoughts and prayers brother, hang tuff................. [-o< _



Same here, improvement is good!!!
Hope you enjoy the Toyota. I owned both an 85 and an 87 4-Runner that were bought used, and had good luck with both of them.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Dec 6, 2013)

I seriously can't thank you guys enough, it means the world to me.

I love the Toy so far Overboard! Went out in 12" of fresh powder the other night trail riding with bald tires and she didn't even flinch once, might as well have been driving on the street. We've always been a Toyota family, some of my dad's old Yota's are still cruising with 350-400K miles (and no bodies left) lol


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Dec 16, 2013)

ha, just my luck! head gaskets blew on me Friday.... can't seem to catch a break


----------



## overboard (Dec 16, 2013)

#-o Sounds like you have the type of luck I have!
So far I've had all 4-cyl's.. The two 4-rnrs I mentioned, and two Tacomas. 
If you have a 6 cyl., I think blown head gaskets are somewhat common.
Good site for info. on the Toyotas is >Toyota Nation, or Tacoma World. Lots of good, and a little crazy, guys on there. Plenty of info. 
I am on the TW forum, and have learned quite a bit from the posts on there.
Hope you get that straightened out! It's a shame it happened in just a short time. 
The young guy I fish with had a Chevy S-10 ZR-2 that started self destructing at around 86,000 mi. He bought an "06" Tacoma Ex-cab TRD and loves it. He's past 100k and has had no problems with it.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Dec 16, 2013)

Yup, the HG's are a fairly common issue with the 3.0 V6. I was expecting to have to do it at some point, but was hoping to at least make it though winter. From what I've read a big part of the problem is the factory exhaust crossover behind the motor superheats cylinder #6, so a set of headers and crossover eliminator will be going in when I decide what route I'm going to go. Unless I decide on a 3.4 swap.

I've been getting some good help on YotaTech, but I'll check out Toyota Nation, thanks.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 16, 2013)

Keep your head up :beer: and I truely hope you enjoy the holidays. Those yotos are tuff trucks dont get me wrong Love my dodges and jeeps but you gotta love a truck (yotos) that can that can a beatin and keep on tickin. Good luck and feel better :beer:


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Dec 26, 2013)

Started cycle 6 and "hopefully" the last for a while today, another PET Scan in 2 weeks, then maybe one more cycle and then to Ann Arbor to see a specialist about the long term.

I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas, things were good around here. Luckily I was feeling good.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 27, 2013)

_Brother I cant think of a tougher thing to go through. Its so difficult to believe in this day and age that we haven't eradicated this dreadful disease. It has directly effected my family and I have a dear friend going through treatment right now. 

Stay strong brother I will continue to keep you in my prayers, "YOU WILL BEAT THIS" _


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Dec 27, 2013)

I agree. There's no money in a cure, the business is keeping us sick and coming back for more treatments. I disagree with chemo to be 100% honest, but I go because the alternatives stopped/weren't helping.

I was ready to give up during the last cycle, 5 days without eating, barely drinking, terrible chest pains, etc, etc, etc. Just glad my girlfriend and her family were there to push me. Tom (my girlfriends dad) went through his wife having breast cancer, and he said I had the same look the other day that his wife had after several treatments the "Is this really worth it?" look and kinda pulled me off to the side to give me some words of inspiration, he ended up in tears which was really surprising, seeing as my own father won't even talk to me about my being ill and still treats me like I'm 100% when most of the time I'm lucky to be at 50%. Blows my mind that her family shows more concern for me than he does. Heck when I don't have the gas money to make it to treatments, I borrow it from Tom because my dad tells me no when I ask him. Ugh


Thanks Dave, and I really truly do appreciate it.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 27, 2013)

I can't claim to know your family, but I can claim to know what it's like to have a family.member going through this. I also am a survivor. Yes....I've been on both sides of this horrible disease. It's scary as hell from both sides, but IMHO harder from the outside. Go easy on your family. My bet is that they are simply having a hard time watching what you are going through. Shit.....I'm having a hard time watching and can't imagine watching my child go through this.
I will now be adding your family to my prayers to.

Hang in there.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 27, 2013)

_Brother this much I do know, "it can be beat". There are countless numbers of success stories of people that have beat this and have gone into remission and you will be the next success story. It may just be your dads way of copping. Kind of a self defense mechanism, or more commonly know as denial. 

If we can convince ourselves its not real, its not bad then we deal with it on a different plane. This is very common. I've had a scare, I don't like to talk much about it. From the little bit I know about this stuff they say ones willingness to fight and keep that positive attitude is probably more important than any one thing. Just keep thinking about a time when you're in remission and spanking the big pike........................... :wink: _


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Dec 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337227#p337227 said:


> fender66 » 27 Dec 2013, 11:35[/url]"]I can't claim to know your family, but I can claim to know what it's like to have a family.member going through this. I also am a survivor. Yes....I've been on both sides of this horrible disease. It's scary as hell from both sides, but IMHO harder from the outside. Go easy on your family. My bet is that they are simply having a hard time watching what you are going through. s**t.....I'm having a hard time watching and can't imagine watching my child go through this.
> I will now be adding your family to my prayers to.
> 
> Hang in there.




My mom is very supportive, but she lives a ways away from me so I don't see her as often as I'd like. I know it's hard on my mom and my girlfriend. I feel worse for them than I do for myself. I completely agree it's harder on them. If my dad was at least reasonable, it would be more understandable. But, for example when I started my last round of chemo, I was sick from day 1, it snowed pretty good the next couple days. I was too sick to snowblow the driveway while he was out of town. He came home and literally screamed at me for forty-five minutes as I had my head buried in the toilet vomiting. Then 2 days later screamed at me again because I was still extremely sick and refused to knock the ice off of our roof until I felt better. He treats me like his own personal slave in a lot of ways. Him and I haven't been close for years, and the only reason I'm here is because I'm too broke with all my medical stuff that I had nowhere else to go. He only talks to me when he needs something done. I feel like he doesn't want me here but since I am he's going to squeeze every last bit of work out of me that he can. It is what it is I guess.


Thank you, and I'm trying. I just hope this is the last cycle. I'm so worn-down it's not even funny.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Dec 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337228#p337228 said:


> Country Dave » 27 Dec 2013, 11:38[/url]"]_Brother this much I do know, "it can be beat". There are countless numbers of success stories of people that have beat this and have gone into remission and you will be the next success story. It may just be your dads way of copping. Kind of a self defense mechanism, or more commonly know as denial.
> 
> If we can convince ourselves its not real, its not bad then we deal with it on a different plane. This is very common. I've had a scare, I don't like to talk much about it. From the little bit I know about this stuff they say ones willingness to fight and keep that positive attitude is probably more important than any one thing. Just keep thinking about a time when you're in remission and spanking the big pike........................... :wink: _



I know, and for my and everybody around me's sake I hope you're right! 

I don't really care too talk about it either really so I dodge the questions from most people, for some reason I feel comfortable here though and you guys have helped a lot. 

It would definitely help if it was still summertime to keep my spirits up, these short days, no sun, temps in the negatives have been keeping me trapped inside. I can still "kinda" fish when I'm hurtin in the summer. Couple buddies have been tried to get me out on the ice, but it's still a little thin for my liking.

I just wish I had at least another day or two in between cycles where I felt good, to actually feel 100%, but when I start a cycle and I'm only feelin 70-75% I'm already at a disadvantage. I begged my Dr's. to not start this cycle yesterday and to give me until Monday to recoop a little more because I still felt like crap. But no, they don't listen to me. Just like when they started me on chemo when I had pneumonia and I told them I was sick and they went ahead anyway, and I almost frikkin died.


----------



## Kismet (Dec 27, 2013)

You know how we feel.

Sometimes courage is spelled "endurance."

BE gentle with yourself.


----------



## Vader809 (Dec 28, 2013)

Some people just can't cope with what you are going thru,And I don't believe that it is fair to be angry about it.Most people I know who have gone thru this usually don't share much with family members because they are afraid the family can't handle it .Or don't want to burden them.I became severely ill last December and I have never felt so alone and helpless,the doctors where being professional,but until I found one that had experience with my illness I was about to give up.Today a year later I am doing fine.Keep your head up and be as strong as you can! Think good thoughts of catching more Pike and bigger ones too.I will pray for a speedy recovery!


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Mar 30, 2014)

Haven't been around much since my computer died, thought I'd give ya an update.

Finished rounds 6/7 had a pet scan and it came back clear. I was great for a few weeks, then my neck swelled again, migraines are back... ugh can't catch a break.

Meanwhile my Dr. says "I don't know what to do, you need to see a specialist." Which would be fine but I've already been waiting a month and they just moved my appointment with the specialist back two weeks, while my neck swells bigger by the day.

So tired of fighting, still sick, broke as a joke, and just plain miserable. Really wondering what's the point. /rant


----------



## Kismet (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey Dude...

I've kept you in my mind over the winter. 

I don't have any words of wisdom.

But if hoping for your well-being does any good, know that a bunch of folks you've never met are pulling for your health, and your peace of mind.

Best wishes.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346825#p346825 said:


> Kismet » Today, 14:31[/url]"]Hey Dude...
> 
> I've kept you in my mind over the winter.
> 
> ...



+10


----------



## ccm (Apr 2, 2014)

your in my prayers dude. [-o< [-o< [-o< Hope you beat it so you can get back out there to catch that fish of a life time. The fact that your still posting and ranting to relive your frustrations only shows that you have the strength to win this battle. Don't let it get you down, fight, fight to win and to catch fish again. I'm pulling for you and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Snowshoe (Apr 3, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Fortunately, my appointment with the specialist got moved up. But after driving 3/4 of the way across the state, I sat in an exam room for 2+ hours, the Dr. talked to me for literally 3 minutes, said I need a lot more chemo with higher doses and radiation at the same time, then sent me home.

Really frustrates me because I'm getting worse by the day, it was scheduled forever, then he tells me something he could have told my Dr. over the phone a month ago and saved me time, pain, and money. Ugh


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Apr 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347372#p347372 said:


> Snowshoe » 03 Apr 2014, 16:19[/url]"]PM sent.


replied :beer:


----------

